#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Online Marketing >  >  How to create content for engagement?

## Bhavya

We all know content is very important in digital marketing. Today I am going to share some tips to create content for engagement. We usually create engaging content to gain more traffic and make our readers to have meaningful interaction with our brand. Let's have a look how to create content for engagement.

*Content type*

Blog articlesInforgraphicsVideosOnline quizzes

*Content creating Methods*

Create content that evokes strong emotions and feelings from readersEncourge readers to share your content by adding easy sharing buttonsTelling compellling or attractive storiesCreate diverse content like articles,images,videos and inforgraphicskeep it short and sweet

*Content performance measuring metrics*

Social sharespage viewsTime on pageCommentsBounce rateFrequency & recency

----------

